# Les smarties ont tous le même gout !



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Un mythe va s'effondrer pour certains. En effet, la grande question de savoir si les couleurs des smarties correspondent à un gout particulier vient de trouver une réponse. 

Après avoir demandé à plusieurs personnes de gouter un par un les smarties mais sans jamais avoir une réponse satisfaisante, j'ai téléphoné chez Nestlé pour en avoir le coeur net et je viens de recevoir un appel en retour du product manager des smarties (eh oui!).

Donc c'est confirmé, les smarties n'ont pas d'arôme particulier, en fait ils sont censé avoir tous les même goût. Par contre, il est possible que celui-ci change un peu en fonction du colorant utilisé (petit gôut amère ou basic) mais vraiment aucun arome n'est associé à la couleur.

Comme si j'avais que ça à faire :-D


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

c'est la couleur qui nous a conditionnés ! 
 C'est ainsi que nous sommes idéologiquement manipulés....
 On a cru pendant toute notre enfance pendant qu'on regardait les dessins animés à la télé ou sur les gateaux au chocolat d'anniversaires que les smarties roses ou bleux étaient d'un goût différent ! 
 Eh ben :
 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Mai 2002)

Bon bah c'est décidé, je mange plus de smarties alors


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2002)

Encore un mythe qui passe a la trappe. Je vous le demande: dans quel monde de fous vivons nous? Et en quoi -ou qui- allons nous croire maintenant!!!????


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

Petite question : est-ce que les smarties ont des pattes ???
Si non, je crois bien que je viens de bouffer une araignée ...Bêêêêêrrrrkkkkkk


----------



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Bon, ma chérie d'amour n'étant pas du tout convaincue (et même fachée de mon initiative   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), cela m'a poussé à faire une recherche plus approfondie.

Grâce à Google, je suis tombé sur le site suivant qui est tres intéressant : http://www.classaxe.com/smarties/ 

On y apprend finalement ceci : "Flavours of Smarties: Many people in the UK claim to be able to tell what colour each Smartie is by taste, although normally the only Smarties which actually DO taste any different are the Orange ones which contain Orange Oil as a flavouring.  Marc Hillman wrote to me to tell me of a series of "blind tests" he was involved in  on four tubes with "inconclusive" results."

Ce qui veut dire que les smarties oranges ont le goût d'orange car ils contiennent de l'huile d'orange (je suis pas convaincu, faut que je rachète un paquet). Y parait que c'est plus facile à dire sur les giant smarties d'ailleurs.

Donc finalement, les smartis ont du goût et Nesté nous ment ?

Notez que j'ai aussi appris que aux US, les smarties c'est pas du tout des smarties et que si vous faites smarties.com bien vous arrivez pas chez les smarties de Nestlé mais ça c'est une autre histoire.

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par Veejee]


----------



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Attention toutefois, je précise que l'on parle là des smarties originaux, pas les "spéciaux" comme par exemple les smarties cola  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  qui eux on un goût de.... cola, ben oui !

bon, aller, j'ai d'autres choses à faire.


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Petite question : est-ce que les smarties ont des pattes ???
Si non, je crois bien que je viens de bouffer une araignée ...Bêêêêêrrrrkkkkkk*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Rassure toi, les araignées aussi ont toutes le même gout!!


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Petite question : est-ce que les smarties ont des pattes ???
Si non, je crois bien que je viens de bouffer une araignée ...Bêêêêêrrrrkkkkkk*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2002)

c'est une blague ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai jamais cru que les smarties ou autres m&m's avaient un goût différent. C'est du chocolat pont barre. Manquerait plus qu'ils mettent autre chose !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'où sortez vous cette légende ?


----------



## JackSim (24 Mai 2002)

:megarolleyes:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

Merci Veejee !
En fait, ce soir, j'hésitais entre une sortie diabolique entre potes, une bonne soirée resto gargantuesque, ou alors un passage chez Madame Sonia - ou peut-être les trois à la fois ...
Maintenant, je sais ce que je vais faire : réfléchir à ta prose !


----------



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Mais la légende Smarties semble largement répandue et jusqu'à maintenant je n'avais pas vraiment été convaincu surtout que mes propres expériences avaient tendance à prouver le contraire mais après avoir lu les sites trouvés ici :
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=do+Smarties+have+taste+%3F&btnG=Google+Search 

Bon, par contre en france la discussion sur les smarties semble plus sérieuse puisque les parents s'interrogent sur leur taille :
http://www.parentsdaujourdhui.com/html/entre_parents/lettres.htm  (première question)

Et on trouve forcément la fameuse blague des blondes "Combien de blondes sont nécessaires pour faire un gâteau au chocolat?  10. Une pour faire la pâte et 9 pour peler les Smarties"

Mais cela ne répond pas vraiment à la question...

aller, cette fois je retourne travailler !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*Petite question : est-ce que les smarties ont des pattes ???
Si non, je crois bien que je viens de bouffer une araignée ...Bêêêêêrrrrkkkkkk*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Maman les ptits smarties qui vont dans nos bouches ont ils des jambes??

Mais oui mon gros béta s'ils n'en avaient pas ils pourraient pas faire des pubs!!


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*Un mythe va s'effondrer pour certains. En effet, la grande question de savoir si les couleurs des smarties correspondent à un gout particulier vient de trouver une réponse. 

Après avoir demandé à plusieurs personnes de gouter un par un les smarties mais sans jamais avoir une réponse satisfaisante, j'ai téléphoné chez Nestlé pour en avoir le coeur net et je viens de recevoir un appel en retour du product manager des smarties (eh oui!).

Donc c'est confirmé, les smarties n'ont pas d'arôme particulier, en fait ils sont censé avoir tous les même goût. Par contre, il est possible que celui-ci change un peu en fonction du colorant utilisé (petit gôut amère ou basic) mais vraiment aucun arome n'est associé à la couleur.

Comme si j'avais que ça à faire :-D*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Maintenant on sait a quoi tu passe tes journées


----------



## Amok (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*.
Maintenant, je sais ce que je vais faire : réfléchir à ta prose !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi c'est plutot le prose de madame sonia qui me ferait réfléchir...


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

quand c'est rond et de toutes les couleurs, ce sont des smarties

quand c'est carrés et cubique gris ce sont des pavés sur la gueule des C R S

c'est pourtant clair ?

un qui se mange un qui se deguste !

souvenirs !!!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*quand c'est rond et de toutes les couleurs, ce sont des smarties

quand c'est carrés et cubique gris ce sont des pavés sur la gueule des C R S

c'est pourtant clair ?

un qui se mange un qui se deguste !

souvenirs !!!



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aujourd'hui, les anciens de 68 sont de sortie!!


----------



## aricosec (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yann-Bleiz:
*

Aujourd'hui, les anciens de 68 sont de sortie!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


le plus dur c'est pas de les jeter,c'est les récupérer,encore saignants,en plus si l'autre il est encore là ,c'est génant.

_ "pouvez vous me permettre de récuperer mon pavé" _

il y en a qui se fachent !


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*


il y en a qui se fachent !




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

...Les ingrats!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*
quand c'est carrés et cubique gris ce sont des pavés sur la gueule des C R S
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
----------------------
Dans leur gueule ... et la matraque dans le cul !!!!
...et sous les pavés, la plage !
On remet ça Rico !
ps : s'il fait beau bien entendu !


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par thebiglebowsky:
*ps : s'il fait beau bien entendu !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhh!! J'prefere ça!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2002)

_ C'est quand même meilleur les m&m's   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## nato kino (24 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iBurger?®©:
*





 C'est quand même meilleur les m&m's    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Et ils courent plus vite..._


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

Mais tous dépend de la qualité de la cacahuète


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)




----------



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Mais alors, la meêm question revient ! Est-ce que les M&M's ont tous le même gout ?

Est-ce que qqn veut téléphoner à leur service conso histoire de voir ce qu'ils en disent et s'ils sont aussi efficaces que Netslé


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)

Je crois pouvoir dire qu'ils n'ont pas tous le même gout.
La matière première bien q'elle soit très soigneusement sélectionnée, ceci est valable en particulier pour les cacahuète, ne  peut pas avoir rigoureusement le même gout.
Comme quelqu'un la si bien dit plus haut je cite :
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par vicento:
*... tous dépend de la qualité de la cacahuète*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il semble donc fort possible que nos palais puissent ressentir quelques variations au niveau du gout des M&M's.


----------



## c-66 (24 Mai 2002)

Non, attention, là on dérive. On parle des M&M's sans cacahuète car autrement ça n'a plus rien à voir avec les smarties.

Donc, est-ce que les M&M's sans cachuètes ont, comme les smarties (enfin, on a même pas trouvé une réponse satisfaisante à cette question), tous le même goût ?

Faudra apporter des stocks de Smarties et M&M's aux AES pour tester tout ça en double aveugle...

Aller, A+


----------



## vicento (24 Mai 2002)




----------



## salvatore (25 Mai 2002)

z'ont p'têt trop abusé de cachets psychédéliques de toutes les couleurs.

'tention les gars, c'est pas des smarties ça !


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mai 2002)

'

C'est bien gentil vos conneries d'admin qui ont que ça à faire , mais les nouveaux serveurs dans tout ça hein ! FAUDRAIT PEUT ÊTRE SE REMETTRE AU BOULOT !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## c-66 (22 Juin 2002)

Alors là, après les smarties au Coca, j'ai trouvé (enfin, on m'a ramené d'angleterre suite à ce sujet) des Smarties Frost Bites. Alors, quelque soit la couleur, ils ont à mon avis tous le même goût de... chocolat blanc. Eh oui, les frost bites sont des smarties au chocolat blanc, y'a plusieurs couleurs différentes d'enrobages mais l'intérieur et blanc.

Voilà en passant une petite photo que je viens de prendre :


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec un non pareil "Frost Bites" il ont a quel gout ?


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Veejee:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non mais je rêve la...

Il a foutu ces machin sur sous ti... il va te faire un indigestion ca c'est sur


----------



## maousse (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Non mais je rêve la...

Il a foutu ces machin sur sous ti... il va te faire un indigestion ca c'est sur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ils vont fondre surtout, et pas dans la bouche !


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Non mais je rêve la...

Il a foutu ces machin sur sous ti... il va te faire un indigestion ca c'est sur   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

[PARIS-Reuter] mackie a fait uné découverte inportante : il ne faut jamais laisser un mars 2 H derriere un Ti, des études sont en cour sur les smarties


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juin 2002)

.... mais cette fois, l'éxpérience ce fait directement SUR la machine en question


----------



## macinside (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*.... mais cette fois, l'éxpérience ce fait directement SUR la machine en question   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non le mars était derriere


----------



## gjouvenat (22 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

non le mars était derriere   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui... mais la les smart machin sous decu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juin 2002)

un grand bravo pour ce vieux thread.
les bons vieux threads paisible, super hyper mega  cooool!
MMMM... les smarties...
et pour ceux qui n'aiment pas : 
 NON (sans couleurs) !


----------



## jacques38 (22 Juin 2002)

blurp ...
chuis malade ...
faut pas abuser du chocolat !!!


----------



## c-66 (15 Février 2003)

Tiens, vu que je suis malade et que les antibiotiques me rendent complétement naze, je profite pour surfer un peu sur les forums et, qu'est-ce que je retrouve, mon vieux post sur les smarties. Bon, en prenant de l'alcool ça pourrait être le délire complet mais le docteur a dit que c'était mieux d'éviter de mélanger donc je l'écoute. Bref... j'ai trouvé qq liens intéressants sur les smarties :

Les smarties et Halloween avec un jeu en flash : http://www.smarthalloween.com

Une recette pour faire des muffins aux smarties : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/brochard/muffins_smarties.htm attention, pas besoin de peler les smarties ;-)

Mais bon, je revient a ma première question, avez-vous testé les smarties un par un et pouvez-vous me dire si, oui ou non, les smarties ont un gôut différent suivant leur couleur ? (l'enrobage de couleur devant, selon certaine personne, modifier le goût). 

Merci, maintenant je retourne faire la sieste car mes smarties à moi ils me foutent la cosse.


----------



## c-66 (15 Février 2003)

Ah oui, vous connaissiez les  glaces smarties  ?


----------



## macinside (15 Février 2003)

oui, j'ai aussi du galak aux smarties dans mon frigo


----------



## Mélissa d'ABAURD (16 Février 2003)

Moi j'ai du KitKat glacé dans mon frigidair.


Des maxi barres de KitKat. 


j'en mange beaucoup, j'adore cette petite gâterie


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> * 

Mais bon, je revient a ma première question, avez-vous testé les smarties un par un et pouvez-vous me dire si, oui ou non, les smarties ont un gôut différent suivant leur couleur ? (l'enrobage de couleur devant, selon certaine personne, modifier le goût). 

Merci, maintenant je retourne faire la sieste car mes smarties à moi ils me foutent la cosse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]


Quand je suis tombée sur cette question ce matin, mon sang na fait quun tour, je navais jamais vraiment réalisé que les smarties pouvaient avoir un goût différent en fonction de leur couleur. Jai donc décidé de réparer au plus vite cette grave lacune. Je me suis même permis de pousser létude un peu plus loin en achetant deux maxi boîtes de smarties, une avec une tête de Michey dessus, lautre une tête de Minnie.
Donc une boîte de smarties mâles, une boîte de smarties femelles.
Arrivée à la maison, jai agi très méthodiquement, jai pris plusieurs bols dans lesquels jai distribué les smarties en fonction de leur couleur, les bols bleus contenant les smarties mâles, les bols roses les smarties femelles (jen conviens ceci nest guère original).
Ensuite tel un nologue, jai commencé ma dégustation, par les rouges(un hasard) les yeux bandés jai pris un smarties mâle, lai laissé fondre, me suis rincé professionnellement la bouche en crachant dans un seau à champagne qui ne se doutait probablement pas quun jour un tel sort lui serait réservé.
Et ainsi un par un, couleur par couleur, jai vidé tous les bols.

Eh, bien je peux le proclamer il ny a aucune différence de goût.

Vous comprendrez certainement que ce récit soit légèrement confus, mais là je suis verte, je tenterai les galaks un autre jour.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

Après l'épisode "fourmis", 
Après l'épisode "rétroprojecteur en carton", 
Après l'épisode "je poste en chantant", 

Le nouveau! Barbarella est de retour sur vos écrans dans .....

 Barbarella contre les Smarties  

En ce moment sur vos écrans.

Je vous donne le "pitch" : 
_Après avoir combattu tant bien que mal contre l'empire du festival, Barbarella rejoint l'Alliance Rebelle. Luc G Skywaller se moque d'elle et la repousse. Elle tombe alors dans les bras de AricoChubaca qui lui tate les "roploplos". Elle décide de s'enfuir sur son petit nuage Bébert prete à trouver de l'aide auprès de SMG. Mais c'est sans compter sur le recutement soudain de l'Empire : Sonny Boum Boum Boy s'allie à JabbaTan'plan popur former le groupe des chasseurs de tête surnommé le gang de Nice, prêts à tous pour prendre le contrôle de la Confédération des SuperModos qui règnent en maître sur l'univers impitoyable de la galaxie MacG. Princesse Barbarella se décide à aller voir du coté des Smarties où l'attend GlobalCut qui n'est autre que l'oncle de la tante du frère Mayo de son arrière grande soeur, mère du vieux Alèmewan Kenobi. Ce dernier détient le secret du Ketchup Song...._


----------



## barbarella (16 Février 2003)

Et c'est sans compter sur l'aide de quiconque qu'elle sorti indemne et vainqueur d'une bataille sans pitié, que se livrait les clans rivaux au milieu desquels elle surfait en toute liberté, sans jamais être atteinte par la moindre flèche.


----------



## ricchy (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mélissa d'ABAURD:</font><hr /> * Moi j'ai du KitKat glacé dans mon frigidair.
Des maxi barres de KitKat. 
j'en mange beaucoup, j'adore cette petite gâterie









* 

[/QUOTE]

Je suis justement en pleine dégustation de KitKat...
J'évite les autres biscuits et chocolats. 
Il y en a vraiment des dég....asses, ici...
Je sais pas avec quoi ils font leurs biscuits les chinois, mais c'est pas top. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plutôt glop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas très constructif comme post, mais on se plaindra auprès de l'admin qui a posté ce topic.


----------



## c-66 (16 Février 2003)

Merci pour ce blind test, cela confirme mon idée de départ et bien heureusement ce que disait le service consommateur de Netslé qui a très sérieusement pris en compte ma question (j'ai adoré d'ailleurs). 

Tiens, en passant, est-ce que qqn avait téléphoné au service consommateur de M&amp;M's afin de savoir si les version sans cacahuète avaient tous le même goût ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Veejee:</font><hr /> * 
Tiens, en passant, est-ce que qqn avait téléphoné au service consommateur de M&amp;M's afin de savoir si les version sans cacahuète avaient tous le même goût ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non mais je me suis posé la question ! Allez, je m'en vais acheté des M&amp;M's de ce pas et faire le test.

Autre chose : les chamallows ont-ils le mêm gout si la couleur est différente ?


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *
Autre chose : les chamallows ont-ils le mêm gout si la couleur est différente ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non, il n'ont pas tous le même gout


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Décembre 2003)

Le débat n'ayant toujours pas été tranché sur les smarties, les M &amp; M's et les chamaloows, permettez moi d'apporter une nouvelle question importante à l'approche des fêtes de Noël.

Le Nutella© a-t-il meilleur goût en petit pot (je parle évidemment des poids maximum autorisés vendus en magasin avec les 10% gratuits lors des promos) ou en  grand pot de 3Kg, promo exceptionnelle de Noël ?


Je vous laisse juger de cette image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_Par contre, le pot n'a rien d'économique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 le prix au Kilo est plus élevé pour celui de 3Kgs, donc c'est une arnaque.. mais quand on aime ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## Nexka (12 Décembre 2003)

Ouaip l'image rend pas terrible, on voit pas kil fait 3kg, l'aurait fallut mettre une piece de monnaie à coté.
J'avais pas vu ce thread, mais c'est vrai ke le goût dépend des contenant. L'orangina, par exemple, est meilleure en petite bouteille en verre qu'en bouteille plastique de 1L...


----------



## maousse (12 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Le débat n'ayant toujours pas été tranché sur les smarties, les M &amp; M's et les chamaloows, permettez moi d'apporter une nouvelle question importante à l'approche des fêtes de Noël.
> 
> Le Nutella© a-t-il meilleur goût en petit pot (je parle évidemment des poids maximum autorisés vendus en magasin avec les 10% gratuits lors des promos) ou en  grand pot de 3Kg, promo exceptionnelle de Noël ?


pour avoir mangé un pot de 2000g en très peu de temps (ben ouais, pour l'an 2000 aussi il y avait des promos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) c'est meilleur en grand...


----------



## c-66 (27 Décembre 2003)

Bon, c'est pas pour remonter le sujet mais j'ai découvert de nouveaux smarties et eux ont du goût en fonction de la couleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il s'agit des  Fruity Smarties avec des Goldenbärenkern de Haribo. Smarties et Haribo on lancé de nouveaux smarties avec, à la place du chocolat, les fameux oursons Haribos. Bref, c'est sûr y'a des goûts différents, c'est pas fameux à mon avis, trop sucré.

Qq photos :


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Décembre 2003)

Veejee a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas pour remonter le sujet mais j'ai découvert de nouveaux smarties et eux ont du goût en fonction de la couleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On voit le spécialiste faut dire que ya comme un air de famille entre l'haribo carré orange et ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu l'as fait exprès


----------

